# Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...



## exa (10. Juni 2008)

*Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Ich habe heute einen EK Supreme geöffnet, der 2Monate in einem Kreislauf verbaut war, in dem ein UV Wasserzusatz (AquaTuning AT-Protect-UV red) im Einsatz war...

Ich war schockiert, wie sehr schon nach kurzer Zeit ein solches Ergebnis rauskommen kann...ihr könnt euch jetz mal gedanken machen, wie sich das auf die Kühlleistung auswirkt...


Die Bodenplatte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die Düsenplatte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Woah..krass
Dass das so heftig ist hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Der Kühler wird ja regelrecht aufgefressen. 
-> Finger weg von Zusätzen


----------



## der8auer (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Würde eher sagen falscher Zusatz statt kein Zusatz  Aber wirklich üble Bilder 

Verwende meine CuplexXT schon seit fast einem Jahr mit Innovatek Protect. Habe vor ca. einem Monat mal die Kühler geöffnet und da ist nichts 

edit: Hat sich da die Farbe deines Zusatzes abgelagert?


----------



## exa (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

kann sein, vielleicht bezieht es sich ja nur auf uv oder farbsachen, vllt auch nur auf das oben genannte, aber man hört ja bei den verschiedensten farbsachen von flocken oder ähnlichem...

der kühler stammt nicht von mir, ich hab ihn gebraucht gekauft, und werde mir nun gut überlegen, was in meine erste wasserkühlung reinkommt...


----------



## Fifadoc (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Das liegt definitiv an der Farbe. Ich hatte bei mir 3 Wochen lang das AT-Protect in Rot drin. Da ich beim zerlegen dann farbreste im Kühler gefunden habe, hab ich das zeug raus gemacht und alles gereinigt.

es hat bei mir wirklich 2 wochen gedauert, mit je 24/7 dauerspülen, bis ich den großteil der farbe wieder aus dem radiator raus hatte. Is echt übel dieser Farbkram.

Seither hab ich auch das Inno-Protect. Hab keine Probleme. Vorallen da das zeug farblos und vorallem rückstandslos ist. Ich bin dann halt auf farbige (schwarze) schläuche gewechselt.


----------



## GoZoU (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Das Farbzusätze eine solche Wirkung haben können sollte den meisten inzwischen bekannt sein. Wenn es farbig sein soll, dann einfach wie Fifadoc auf entsprechende Schläuche wechseln.

@exa: Viel Spaß beim Schrubben 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## exa (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

jo, ich werde wohl iwann auf die ultraglow schläuche von aquatuning wechseln und inno protect ausprobieren...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Tja .... das sieht schlimm aus....

Ich würde sagen falsche Mischung oder falsch gemischt....

Ich setzte von Anfang an UV Zusätze in 2 Rechnern ein.....

Rechner 1. Opteron 170 mit Nexxos XP .... Laufzeit 2 Jahre -- keine Ablagerungen....

Rechner 2. Intel E6750 mit Nexxos XP Highflow .... Laufzeit 1 Jahr -- keine Ablagerungen

Ich kann UV Zusätze also nur empfehlen....


----------



## exa (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

aber was bitte kann man denn bei nem fertigemisch falsch machen??? das is nur einfüllen fertig, das liegt eindeutig am produkt...

Nach 2 Tagen und unendlichen Stunden Putzarbeit mit ner alten Zahnbürste, ner Wurzelbürste und Wattestäbchen sowie Seife und danach Essigessenz mit 25% Säure, hab ich es geschafft, zufriedenstellende ergebnisse bei CPU Kühler, Pumpe und Graka Kühler zu erreichen:

Jeweils (bis auf cpu Kühler) ein voher/nachher Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der beschlag auf dem bild ist nur feuchtigkeit, ist aber so sauber wie rundherum auch...

Jetz muss ich noch den Radiator in Angriff nehmen, auf dessen einer Seite leider auch noch Armaflex verklebt war, das wird mich noch Tage beschäftigen...


----------



## Fifadoc (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

hast du die pumpe mit essigessenz durchgespült?

was machst du mit deinem Radi? wie gesagt, hab ich die variante gewählt, die komponenten 2 wochen mit leitungswasser zu spülen. Da meine Pumpe tauchfähig ist, war das wechseln entsprechend einfach.
Nachher hab ich mit destiliertem wasser nachgespült und fertig. aber es ist echt ne schweine arbeit, die sauerrei wieder weg zu bekommen.


----------



## exa (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

nein, die pumpe hab ich komplett zerlegt und per hand und bürste gereinigt, durchspülen wollte ich nicht riskieren, weil ich nicht wusste ob es vllt das Plexi angreift und nachher dann matt wird...

hab immer nur kurz essig dran, das zeug weg gebürstet und dann gründlich mit wasser gespült, damit nix passieren kann...


----------



## Fifadoc (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

ok, wollts nur wissen, denn meinen AGB kann ich nicht zerlegen. somit is der leider nur 90% sauber geworden. der hat noch kleinere flecken, wo cih nicht dran kam. aber das muss halt so bleiben.

auf jeden fall hast du "saubere" arbeit geleistet


----------



## der8auer (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Schaut wieder gut aus  
Nimm in Zukunft einfach Innovatek Protect  Ist zwar farblos, dafür aber meiner Meinung nach der beste Zusatz.

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*



exa schrieb:


> aber was bitte kann man denn bei nem fertigemisch falsch machen??? das is nur einfüllen fertig, das liegt eindeutig am produkt...


 
Wie Du schon sagst .... das liegt am Produkt...

Es gibt zig Fertigmischungen auf dem Markt.....und jeder hat so sein Geheimrezept.....einige kaufen auch farblos und mischen selber....wenn man da zuviel UV Zusatz reinmacht kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass das Ablagerungen gibt....

Meine Erfahrung nach gibt es mit den Alphacool Mischungen (alphacola) keine Probleme.....habe davon grün, rot und Blau eingesetzt .... wie gesagt....keine Ablagerungen....

Vielleicht liegt es auch an den Kupfermaterialien/Mischungen, die die Hersteller der Wasserkühler benutzen....vielleicht reagieren einige mit den Komplett Mischungen.....ich habe bisher nur Kühler von Alphacool und Thermaltake eingesetzt....und mit denen gab es keine Probleme.....weder in den Kühlern noch in meiner Laing Pumpe Verfärbungen oder Ablagerungen....

Aber dieses Thema ist schon häufig Diskutiert worden.....die Hälfte der Nutzer hatte keine Probleme mit den UV Mischungen und die andere Hälfte schon.....

Bei mir ist die Pumpe ohne Ablagerungen und das Plexi auch nicht Trübe sondern Glasklar wie Neu (Die selbe Laing mit den selben Behälter).....und die läuft jetzt schon 2 Jahre mit drei verschiedenen Farben.....nur Wasser raus, ausspülen FERTIG !!!


----------



## exa (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

naja, ich geh da auf jeden nich auf 50/50 chance, sondern mach 100 pro keine farbe rein...

ich nehm lieber UV Schlauch... find ich sowieso besser, verliert/ändert die farbe nich so schnell, und man kann sogar farben mixen^^


----------



## Piy (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

ich hab heut meine alphacola in der hand gehabt und hab richtig angst bekommen. da schwammen so stückchen von der farbe rum, richtig wiederlich. wie alter o-saft. also mir kommt das nich in ne kühlung, wenn dann erst durch kaffeefilter (wenns was bringt)


----------



## der8auer (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Deswegen bekommen es wahrscheinlich so viele als Tester, weil Alphacool nicht weiß wie gut/schlecht sich das Zeugs verhält  Ich würde es auch nicht riskieren 

mfg


----------



## McZonk (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Ich hatte mir das farblose AlphaCola besorgt - jemand ne Ahnung, ob das Teil was taugt?


----------



## Piy (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

lass n monat stehn und schüttel oô dann siehst es, wenns so is wie meins


----------



## STimpY08 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Hi Hardwarepros,

ich habe die Tage mal mit nem Kumpel seine Wasserkühlung gereinigt. Beim Wasserwechsel waren wir dann beide schockiert: (siehe Foto im Anhang)
Er hatte eine gelbe UV-Farb-Mischung drin und nach einem halben Jahr sieht das Wasser dann aus wie aus einem Tümpel. Ich werde definitiv keine Farbzusätze in meiner Wakü verwenden!


----------



## Svenne (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Ich habe das Farblose Alphacool heute bekommen und jetzt schwimmen da algen oda so drin reicht es wenn ich das wasser durch einen Filter laufen lasse und dann einfülle oda soll ich au noch ip protect reinschütten?


----------



## STimpY08 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass IM Alphacool Algen schwimmen???


----------



## kays (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Die Erfahrung habe ich leider auch schon gemacht, und das ohne nachträglich von mir zugeführte Wasserzusätzte.

Hier eine schöne Übersicht was passieren kann wenn man sich AT-Protect-Plus für seine Wakü kauft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Svenne (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*



STimpY08 schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass IM Alphacool Algen schwimmen???




Ja das hast du richtig verstanden.


----------



## Fifadoc (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

also blos keine zusätze mischen! Das gibt dann erst recht "Schmodder".

Du kannst die Algen natürlich rausfiltern, aber am sichersten gehst du eigentlich, wenn du den Zusatz ablässt, das system mehrmals mit dest. Wasser spülst und dann neues Kühlmittel einfüllst. Ich empfehle Inno Protect. das hab ich nun seit ~10 Wochen drin. 
Einziges manko: es ist leicht rosa geworden, aber das liegt an der roten-Rotze, die ich vorher drin hatte.

Also mit dem Inno an sich gabs bisher nie probleme.


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Am besten nur destilliertes Wasser nehmen mit Korrosionsschutz?


----------



## Fifadoc (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Am besten nur destilliertes Wasser nehmen mit Korrosionsschutz?



ich glaub jeder muss da seinen eigenen Favouriten finden. bei mir klappt das InnoProtect einfach am besten.


----------



## GoZoU (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*



Svenne schrieb:


> Ich habe das Farblose Alphacool heute bekommen und jetzt schwimmen da algen oda so drin reicht es wenn ich das wasser durch einen Filter laufen lasse und dann einfülle oda soll ich au noch ip protect reinschütten?



Und was machst du mit den "Algen" in den Kühlern und dem Radiator? Also demin. Wasser kostet nun nicht die Welt, ich würde dir empfehlen alles gründlich sauber zu machen und dann komplett neues Gemisch rein, sonst darfst du die ganze Prozedur in ein paar Wochen wiederholen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## HeX (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

algen lassen sich super mit uv-c licht abtöden... so funktioniert mein teichfilter^^


----------



## Svenne (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

kann man inno pro auch mit normalem wasser verwenden?


----------



## Fifadoc (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*



Svenne schrieb:


> kann man inno pro auch mit normalem wasser verwenden?



jo, sowas gibts auch, gibts bei caseking jedenfalls.
aber 5L dest. wasser kosten im baumarkt 1,60€. das würd ich schon investieren. vor allem, da das protect plus etwa um den preis teurer ist.


----------



## Svenne (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Ich habe das innovatek protect pro zu hause


----------



## TH3.BUG (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Dann kannste es mit Leitungswasser mischen, Destilliertes Wasser würde ich aber trotzdem vorziehen 


Und mit FeserOne (habe Grün und klar) hatte ich bisher auch noch keine Probleme 

Mein IP pro hat Muddern verbügelt...


----------



## Fifadoc (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*



TH3.BUG schrieb:


> ...
> Mein IP pro hat Muddern verbügelt...



roooooofl  ich kann nicht mehr... wie geil ^^

zum IP:
Mit dest. Wasser:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wasserzusätze » innovatek Protect IP 250ml
Mit Leitungswasser:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wasserzusätze » innovatek Protect PRO 250ml


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

na schönen dank ... ich hab das zeug nur halt in blau (AT-Protect-UV-bluehttp://AT-Protect-UV-blue) und hab noch ne flasche rumstehen -.- mal schauen wie mein EK bald aussieht ...


----------



## exa (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*



Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener schrieb:


> na schönen dank



hey ich kann nichts dafür, da musste dich schon beim hersteller beschweren...


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

hey das weiss ich war ja nich böhse auf die bezogen  lass uns freunde sein


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*



TH3.BUG schrieb:


> Mein IP pro hat Muddern verbügelt...


habe es gestern in der Rumpelkammer gelesen, ich rofl mich hier auf dem Rücken rum

da ich vorhabe mir ne Wakü zu zulegen, habe ich mich gefragt ob ich nicht zusätze für ein Auto verwenden kann. weil ich ja auch nen Corsa Radi oder sowas einbauen wollte. das soll ja auch gut funktionieren. weil dort auch Korriosonschutz(welcher gleichzeitig Frostschutz ist) drin ist. der Name von dem Zeug ist mir nur entfallen, kennt den jemand noch?


----------



## GoZoU (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Klar kannst du das. Einfach G11 oder G12 von der Tanke besorgen und dann rein damit. Ich glaub das Mischungsverhältnis war 1:10 (G11/12 zu Wasser)

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## hawk910 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Da dieses Thema mich auch brennend interessiert, da ich mir eine neue WaKü zulegen will, möchte ich auch mal nen Beitrag zusteuern. Offenbar ist dieses Thema nach wie vor brandaktuell.

Früher (so vor 5 Jahren) hab ich immer destilliertes Wasser genutzt, mit UV-Zusatz. Keine zusätzlichen Additive. Rot und blau hatte ich gern verwendet. In der Tat haben sich die Schläuche mit der Zeit verfärbt, was aber eigentlich kein Problem darstellt, da die Schläuche ja eh mit Wasser gefüllt sind. Vor etwa 2 Jahren mußte ich dann feststellen, daß sich im AGB und Kühler merkwürdige rote, schleimige Rückstände gebildet hatten. Ich wußte nicht genau, wie ich das System reinigen sollte, ich hab einfach Essig mit Wasser gemischt, ein wenig erwärmt und dann den Kreislauf mit der Pumpe in Betrieb genommen (als AGB diente ein Meßbecher, in dem sich unteen der Dreck absetzte, oben wurde frisch angesaugt). BÄÄHH!Was da alles so rausgekommen ist... überall saß das Zeugs. Am Boden des Meßbechers sammelte sich auch moch ein "weisses Pulver", keine Ahnung, was es war...aber es war raus aus dem System.

Nach dem Zusammenbau hatte ich leider fesstellen müssen, daß das neue Kühlmittel dauernd Schaum bildete. Ich entsorgte den Müll incl. Zusatz, spülte alles mal wieder mit Leitungswasser und destillierten Wasser, und seit dem läuft mein System mit Feser One UV-rot. Bisher läuft es gut... Ob es Ablagerungen gibt, das wird sich zeigen, wenn ich die neue Wakü hab und die alte zerlege.

Also reine UV-Zusätze würd ich auch nicht mehr nehmen. Weder mit destiliertem Wasser noch mit anderen Flüssigkeiten. Bei anderen Flüssigkeiten bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ob evtl. merkwürdige chemische Prozesse stand finden könnten.

Ich denke, noch mehr Erfahrungen könnten uns weiterhelfen. Momentan tendiere ich zum Innovatek-Zeug, aber Feser One will ich noch nicht ausschließen...


Gruß


----------



## Gast3737 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

das erste Problem ist schonmal das es ein offener Kreislauf ist....somit können Schwebpartikel für die nötige Grundlage und Nachschub als Nahrung für Keime bilden..

lese mal da nach: http://www.watercool.de/service/faqs/wissenswertes/

dieser Link ist sehr hilfreich...

was sich bei dir Abgestetzt hat könnten Oxide von ALU oder Kupfer sein. Korri Schutz ist pflicht vorallem bei offenem Systemen und Kompeneten mit unterschiedlichen Metallen!


----------



## hawk910 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Ups, da haben wir uns wohl falsch verstanden: der Messbecher diente nur bei der Spülung als AGB. Das System war und ist geschlossen. Aluminium befand sich damals nicht im Kreislauf. Erst seit 2 Jahren (ich glaube der Deckel der X-Flow sollte Alu sein).
Aber beim nächsten System werde ich kein Alu mehr verwenden. Aus die Maus!


----------



## exa (18. September 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

trotzdem... ich glaub es gibt keine anschlüsse aus kupfer oder??? die sind alle verchromt vernickelt weiß der geier...


----------



## Gast3737 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Viele Schwören ja auf inno pro. die Zusammensetzung beinhaltet 1,2-Ethandiol was ein Alkohol ist..der in vielen Kühlermitteln verwendet wird..


----------



## exa (18. September 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

jo, ich habs jetz auch mal bestellt...


----------



## gdfan (20. September 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Ich habe seit ~15 Wochen Inno Protect IP drin und muss sagen  ist nur ein ganz mini bischen trüb geworden ka warum aber sonst top


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Anschlüsse bestehen i.d.R. aus vernickeltem Messing, Tüllen gibt es z.T. auch unvernickelt.
Ist aber Korrosionstechnisch kein Problem, solange keine löslichen Metalle im Kreislauf sind funktioniert auch das schönste galvanische Element nicht - und Kupferoxid, Messing oder Nickel sind in normalem Wasser nicht löslich. (Aluoxid übrigens auch nicht. Aber im Gegensatz zu Kupfer hat blankes Alu unter den Bedingungen in einem Kreislauf Probleme, eine Oxidschicht aufzubauen -> Ein Kratzer in der Eloxierung und der Schutzeffekt ist dahin)
Z.B. unter sauren Bedingungen (1 Esslöffel Zitronensäure auf 1l Wasser) kann man aber durchaus genug Kupfer anlösen, damit sich auf dem Nickel eine sichtbare Schicht ablagert


----------



## Gast3737 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

weil ich nicht hören wollte habe ich meine Wakü beim zusammenbau nicht gespült und die Quitunng war der XP-Bold war zu. 
noch nichtmal von irgendwelchen Stücken sondern von Fusseln, wie ich gestern abend beim auseinanderbau gesehen habe. vorher habe ich den Kreislauf bestimmt fünfmal durchlaufen lassen und das wasser nach kurzer Zeit gewechselt weil immer irgend welche kleine Stückchen im Wasser waren.
Dann habe ich Praktisch gemerkt wie die Stücken/Fusseln da rein kommen. durch den Mischbehälter aus der Küche der so schön offen ist. So habe ich das gestern einfach aus der Flasche in den AGB gekippt und fertig..keine Fusseln mehr..


----------



## Robby655 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

ich hatte das selbe Problem..... ich hatte aber keinen wasserzusatz, sondern rote schläuche!
Mein CPU kühler war verhunzt, und mein schöner XSPC 5,25" AGB is immernoch total dreckig innendrin


----------



## p00nage (1. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

was waren es für schläuche ? hör ich zum ersten  ma


----------



## MSPCFreak (1. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Ist dieser Zusatz okay oder wirkt er sich zu stark auf die Kühlleistung aus und gibt es bessere?
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wasserzusätze » innovatek » innovatek Protect IP - Anwendungsmischung - 1 Liter

Die war doch auch bei dem PCGH Video mit Wasser im PC drin, oder?


----------



## nemetona (1. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Das Farblose Inno Protect ist bedenkenlos empfehlenswert.
Ich würde es aber als Konzentrat nehmen und selber mischen dies verbessert das P/L Verhältnis.


----------



## exa (1. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

jap, inno protect nutze ich zu vollster zufriedenheit...

das mit den schläuchen ist mir auch neu


----------



## p00nage (1. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

jo nutz auch inno  aber auch das konzentrat weils besser p/l verhältnis hat wie neme schon gesagt hat


----------



## MSPCFreak (2. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Ach, mir kommts da nicht auf die paar Euronen an!


----------



## J.W.T (2. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Du kannst eigentlich alle Korosionszusätze, die für Wasserkühlungen sind, nehmen.
Probleme gibt es erst, wenn du sie von verschiedenen Herstellern mischst, da die einzelnen Bestandteile der Hersteller sich untereinander zum teil nicht vertragen und das Flocken anfangen. Dass gleiche gilt für Fahrbzusätze. Wenn sich der Fahrbzusatz nicht mit dem Korrosionsschutz verträgt passiert dass was hier im Thread passiert ist -> Flockenbildung.
Wenn schon Fahrbzusatz dann nur vom selben Hersteller und wenn ausdrücklich dabei steht "mit Produkt XY kombinierbar". 
Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, mach dann einfach einen Test in einer kleinen Schüssel, wo du dann mit Wasser die Zusatze mischst. Nach 1 bis 2 Tagen siest du dann schon ob es Flockt oder nicht.


----------



## exa (2. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

da muss ich dir jetz widersprechen....

in diesem beispiel kam nur ein einziges produkt zum einsatz, was deine these ja schon wiederlegt...


----------



## J.W.T (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Dann würde ich mahl die finger von der Kühlflüssichkeit lassen (AquaTuning AT-Protect-UV red) 
Was ich vorhin noch schreiben wollte, aber zu faul wahr, dass sich viele Stoffe vertragen aber erst mit einem gewissen Katalysator zum reagieren beginnen. Ein solcher Katalysator ist vermutlich das Kupfer in unseren Kühlungen.
Ich habe auch angenommen, dass eine Fertigmischung Stofflich aufeinander abgestimmt ist. Habe auch von AquaTuning die Kühlflüssigkeit "Liquid ICE Protector-UV Aqua" gekauft. Kühler ausgebaut und erstmahl geschockt dieses schleimig hellblaue Zeug gesehen. Ich musste ALLE Kühler saubermachen, dass zeug wahr überall. Habe nur noch ein paar alte Schleuche in denen man das sieht.
In nachhinein denke ich mir, ich habe von anfang an gedacht, da hat doch bloß jemand nachträglich zusätze in die Flasche mit Desteliertem wasser gekippt und nen Aufkleber druf gebappt. Wenn du noch deine Flasche mit der Kühlflüssigkeit hast, dann schau sie dir mahl genauer an!!! Auf deutsch auch Abzocke genannt!!! Kann gut sein, dass die da irgendwas zusammen mischen, hauptsache das Produckt ist verkauft.
Hier mahl ein Bild von dem Schlauch, mann kann sich ja auch die Kühler vorstellen!!!
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/c01f-3-jpg.html


----------



## exa (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

die flasche ist sofort in den müll gewandert, das zeug war ja beim vorbesitzer in anwendung, ich mache grundsätzlich keine farbe in meine wakü...

wenn dann farbige schläuche...


----------



## J.W.T (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*



exa schrieb:


> die flasche ist sofort in den müll gewandert, das zeug war ja beim vorbesitzer in anwendung, ich mache grundsätzlich keine farbe in meine wakü...
> 
> wenn dann farbige schläuche...



Richtig so

Überleg mahl, wie bekommt man den Sch*** eigentlich vernünftig aus dem Radiator raus?  Ich habs am Wasserhahn mit Druck probiert, aber ob wirklich alles drausen ist?


----------



## ole88 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

wenn ich mir die murderbox so anschau mit roten zusätzen etc. was für zusätze sind das dann? denn wenn die alle so schlecht sind dann hätte er sowas ja nich in seine wakü rein getan oder?


----------



## J.W.T (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Des können schon sehr gut Zusätze sein. Bloß wenn sich der Korrosionsschut chemisch nicht mit dem Farbstoff verträgt, dann ..... flockts.
Habe noch die Flasche mit der Kühlflüssigkeit.
Mache mahl Tests mit Kupfer, um zu sehen ab das der Katalysator für diese Reaktion ist. Den in der Flasche ist die Flüssigkeit noch klahr und flockenfrei. Ich denke 2 tage sollten reichen.
So habe soeben die Kühlflussigkeit in ein altes Senfglas gegeben mit einem stück Kupfer. Werde morgen berichten ob sich schon was getahn hat.

Bild:http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/c01f-4-jpg.html


----------



## exa (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

ausm radi hab ich es mit essig bekommen... verdünnt rein damit, ordentlich spülen hinterher... ging einigermaßen gut...

lebensmittelfarbe soll ja ganz gute dienste leisten...


----------



## J.W.T (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

So habe ja versprochen, dass ich mich nochmahl melde wegen dem Zwischenergebnis. Muss aber erwänen, dass ich das Ergebnis etwas abgefältscht habe weil ich noch ein Stück Aluminium dazugeschmissen habe.
Gut Flocken sind keine entstanden, aber ich habe etwas anderes entdeckt was ebenfals ungut ist. Rund um das Aluminium entstehen kleine Gasbläschen, um das edlere Kupfer aber nicht. Dies deutet darauf hin, das wir eine elektrochemiche Zersetzung mit der Kühlflüssigkeit haben. Dies fürt wiederum zu einer Schlackebildung die ewentuell unser Problem ist. Sehen wir mahl wie es morgen aussieht.
Zum Bild man sieht wie sich die Bläschen auf dem Alu bilden und sogar noch kleine Bläschen aufsteigen. Beim Kupfer tut sich nichts, weil es ja das edlere der beiden Metalle ist.
Bild ist ein bischen groß, aber sonst sigt ma ja nix!
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/c01f-8-jpg.html


----------



## DonVotz (4. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Mich hat es genau so gut erwischt:

hab Innovatek pumpe die auf der eheim 1046 bassiert. mit normalem destillierten wasser ruhig einfach nix. mach ich aber Konzentrat noch hinzu fängt die pumpe an zu ratern und die ******* schäumt in den schäuchen. Die Pumpe war dann lauter als der vorherige cpu-luftkühler. schrecklich. so nach 8,9 mal ausspülen und einer fertigmischung von innovatek ist nun wieder alles ruhig. 
das zeug ist der letzte dreck.


----------



## p00nage (4. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

naja was für konentrat?


----------



## icecold (4. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

@J.W.T das sieht ja gefährlich aus zumindest für die Wakü.

Und hat jemand Erfahrung was passiert wenn ich in dei inno protect ip noch das Thermochill elctric UV dazugebe verfärbt das die Kühler und Schlauce (transparent)?
MfG icecold


----------



## 0Martin21 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

er hat ja auch die Al-Stange mit dem Cu-Rohr zusammen gelegt das beide sich berühren. wenn das nicht so ist, dann ist die zersetzung des Al nicht so stark. 

PS: kannst du feststellen wie sauer(Säure) das Zeug ist? Vieleicht liegt es daran. wenn man umbedingt Al und Cu im Kreislauf haben will dann muß es Basisch sein. das verlangsamt aber nur den Prozess, stoppen kann man das nicht.


----------



## ole88 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

sacht ma wie siehts jetzt mit lebensmittelfarbe aus, oder besser, welcher zusatz ist in rot so gut das er nicht abfärbt oder den kühler verstopft, preis ist egal


----------



## p00nage (5. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*



ole88 schrieb:


> sacht ma wie siehts jetzt mit lebensmittelfarbe aus, oder besser, welcher zusatz ist in rot so gut das er nicht abfärbt oder den kühler verstopft, preis ist egal



ich such sowas eig auch jedoch in grün un dsollte sich mit inno vertragen


----------



## J.W.T (5. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

So, da binn ich wieder. 
Dass Gasen hat seit gestern Abend aufgehört, aber über nacht hat sich was anderes getan, was denke ich doch plötzlich schnell ging ->FLOCHENBILDUNG!!!
Ich garantiere, dass ich nichts manipuliert habe. Sicher wie 0Martin21 schon schrieb berühren sich die zwei Metalle, aber in somanchen Kühlern doch auch!!!
Hier das Bild(nicht erschrecken): http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/c01f-9-jpg.html
So hiermit ist der Test meinerseits abgeschlossen.

PS: Wenn man bedenkt, dass das die Flocken von 1/2 Senfglas sind dann wundert mich nichts mehr, warum meine Wakü so dicht war.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*



ole88 schrieb:


> sacht ma wie siehts jetzt mit lebensmittelfarbe aus, oder besser, welcher zusatz ist in rot so gut das er nicht abfärbt oder den kühler verstopft, preis ist egal



Hier gibts noch mehr (eher schlechte) Erfahrungen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ttest-innovatek-protect-ip-mit-echtfarbe.html

Was uneingeschränkt empfehlenswertes hat meiens Wissens nach noch niemand gefunden -> farbige Schläuche sind der einzige Weg.


----------



## Skaos (5. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*



J.W.T schrieb:


> So, da binn ich wieder.
> Dass Gasen hat seit gestern Abend aufgehört, aber über nacht hat sich was anderes getan, was denke ich doch plötzlich schnell ging ->FLOCHENBILDUNG!!!
> Ich garantiere, dass ich nichts manipuliert habe. Sicher wie 0Martin21 schon schrieb berühren sich die zwei Metalle, aber in somanchen Kühlern doch auch!!!
> Hier das Bild(nicht erschrecken): http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/c01f-9-jpg.html
> ...



Hossa, das ja echt nicht schlecht was da so runterschneit.. übel übel.. Ich blaib also bei farbigen Schläuchen von DD und ner LED am AGB


----------



## ole88 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

also auch lieber ne rote LED im AGB hm ich glaub wenn man so was finden täte was nich flockt oder abfärbt verdient man sich ne goldene Nase.


----------



## J.W.T (5. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Wenn´s schon bunt sein muss, dann hole ich mir nur noch bunte Schläuche.
Finde, die sehen genauso gut aus.
Habe auch schon in anderen Threads nachgesehen und die haben alle 
Probleme mit den Färbemitteln.


----------



## 0Martin21 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Hilfe! das ist ja schon nahe oder totaler Betrug! kann ja nicht sein das die son Zeug verkaufen und noch draufsteht langzeitstabil.

PS: wen die zwei verschiedene Metalle berühren dann fließt ein kleiner Strom, und der bewirkt die zersteßtung leider ist es auch mit allen anderen Metallen so, selbst wenn die sich nicht berühren passiert das aber viel langsamer.


@J.W.T: schick mal eine beschwerde zu deinem Händler das Zeug ist gemeingefährlich. mal sehen was der macht.


----------



## Sysnet (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Und? Hat einer das ultimative Mittelchen gefunden?


----------



## mojoxy (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Sowas gibt es leider nicht. Aber musstest Du wirklich dieses alte Topic wieder ausgraben? Leichenschänder


----------



## naxus (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

... habe mir jetzt ne komplette neue wakü geholt und habe
1 x PrimoCHILL Dye Bomb - Electric UV Blue 3ml     
1 x Primochill PC Ice Dye Bomb - Clear/UV Blue 3ml
1 x Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - BlueMotion UV-aktiv 1000ml
kann ich das sorgenlos benutzen?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

von dye bomb hab ich bisher nur schlechtes gehört


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Neja meine Erfahrung ist wen man ein ALU Teil mit im Kreislauf hat oder wahr dann basiert so was. oder man hat die Falschen Mittel ( Flüssigkeit ) zu samen gebracht die sich nicht ferdragen oder normales letungs wassr. kann auch sein hatte ich selber mahl da hatte ich zu wenich drin ich wahr 8 Wochen im Urlaub der PC wahr in der nehe vom Fenster wo die sonne rein scheint und so hat es angefangen zu Flocken weil sich das Wasser nicht bewegt hatt


----------



## Sysnet (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Primochill PC Ice Dye Bomb - Clear/UV Blue 3ml

^^Habe ich bereits getestet -MÜLL! Hatte nach drei Tagen extreme Flocken im System. Kann man nur abraten von dem Zeug.

Längere Tests mit dem AC-Protect würden mich aber mal interessieren.

@mojoxy Hätte ja sein können, dass jemand mal was Gutes gefunden hat in der Zwischenzeit. Ich selbst teste gerade blaue Tinte+G48. Mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## Bene11660 (9. Januar 2011)

Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem AC Double Protect Ultra klar/ohne Farbe ? Habe mir grade zwei Flaschen gekauft
und möchte sichergehen bevor es in mein System gelangt


----------



## empty (9. Januar 2011)

NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Neja meine Erfahrung ist wen man ein ALU Teil mit im Kreislauf hatt oder wahr dann basiert so was. oder man hat die Falschen zu samen gebracht die sich nicht ferdragen oder normales letungs wassr. kann auch sein hatte ich selber mahl da hatte ich zu wenich drin ich wahr 8 Wochen im Urlaub der PC wahr in der nehe vom Fenster wo die sonne rein scheint und so hat es angefangen zu Flocken weil sich das Wasser nicht bewegt hatt



Aua da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs wenn man sowas liest, es gibt auch Rechtschreib Addons im Firefox. Will dich nicht angreifen aber ist wirklich übel. 

Achja es entsteht eine Art Daniel-Element in einem Al/Cu Mischkreislauf


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*



empty schrieb:


> Aua da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs wenn man sowas liest, es gibt auch Rechtschreib Addons im Firefox. Will dich nicht angreifen aber ist wirklich übel.
> 
> Achja es entsteht eine Art Daniel-Element in einem Al/Cu Mischkreislauf



Sorry aber was kann man da nicht lesen ???? die Kramatick ist mahl EGAL sach ich mahl. aber was kann man da bitte nicht lessen was da steht??? Allso mir fellt da nix auf??? Ich bin Legasteniger und auch Recht schreib Brograme können nicht alles. so das wahr ohne Kontrolle !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Walt (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Ruhig bleiben, war bestimmt nicht böse gemeint. Wir wussten ja nicht, dass du Legastheniker bist, oder?

Ich hab übrigens ca ein halbes Jahr Innovatek Protect und das hier verwendet. Ich hatte überhaupt keine Probleme damit, waren weder in den Kühlern noch im Filter irgendwelche Ablagerungen...


----------



## VVeisserRabe (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

@NFS-Meister: weter.de

das Problem bei deinen Texten ist, dass man bei jedem Wort überlegen muss, welches Wort du verwenden wolltest. Am besten du suchst nach den wörtern unter folgenden Links: Duden ; dict.cc | Wrterbuch Englisch-Deutsch ; WWW leo.org

ps: Forenregeln
Grundsätzlich gilt: Forensprache ist Deutsch. Das schließt deutsche Rechtschreibung mit ein. Personen mit anderen Muttersprachen und/oder Rechtschreibschwäche seien auf das breite Angebot an Rechtschreib-Plugins für diverse Browser hingewiesen.


----------



## mojoxy (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Naja man kann sich aber auch Mühe geben! Selbst wenn man der Rechtschreibung nicht so sehr mächtig ist. Mehrmaliges durchlesen hilft meist schon. Zudem gibt es einige Hilfsprogramme, die Dir helfen Deine Fehler zu finden. Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Ich konnte mit Hilfe von Word Deinen kompletten Text in korrektes Deutsch verwandeln. Word hat jedes falsche Wort erkannt und das richtige zur Auswahl gestellt. Nur wer seine Fehler erkennt und hinterfragt hat eine Chance sich zu verbessern!
Wenn Du das nicht ernst nimmst, kann sich Deine Legasthenie wirklich verschlimmern. Du wirst ernsthafte Probleme in der Gesellschaft und im Beruf haben! Das ist kein Witz. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Außerdem siehst Du ja schon, welche Reaktion Du in einem simplen Forum hervorrufst… Denk man drüber nach


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Mehrmaliges Durchlesen hilft bei  Legasthenie übrigens nicht

Probiere mal dieses Addon aus. Das verwende ich und zeigt wirklich viele Fehler an.
https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/9361/


----------



## mojoxy (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Doch sehr wohl. Ich konnte mir damit sehr gut helfen. Zudem empfehlen das viele Therapeuten. Ich habe auch einen Arbeitskollegen, der etwas Probleme mit der Rechtschreibung und Grammatik hat. Wenn der mir wieder mal ne Mail schreibt und dabei nur Mist rauskommt, frage ich ihn auch, ob er eigentlich den Mist, den er da schreibt, selbst mal gelesen hat. Meistens nicht. Nachdem er das aber mal gemacht hat, kann man es ganz gut lesen und verstehen


----------



## empty (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> das Problem bei deinen Texten ist, dass man bei jedem Wort überlegen muss, welches Wort du verwenden wolltest.



Genau darum ging es mir. Ich wusste nicht das du Legasteniker bist und kleine Rechtschreibfehler interessiert niemanden im Forum aber "Kramatick" bzw Gramatik hat nichts mit meinem "Augenkrebs" zu tun sondern dass man das Wort nicht erkennt bzw der Lesefluss extrem behindert wird.


----------



## naxus (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

also ich muss zugeben ich habe auch legasthenie aber ich versuche mein bestes
ich brauch zwar 10 mal so lange um einen text zu schreiben aber dafür kann man ihn lesen...
ich hasse die ausrede ich habe legasthenie und dann es so akzeptieren...
ich habe über 5 jahre kurse dagegen gemacht und ich kann behaupten das man jetzt wenigstens es anständig lesen kann...
ja legasthenie ist ******* und eine schwehre last aber darauf kann man sich nicht ausruhen...
ich konnte früher nicht mak einen normalen satz bilden geschweige denn einen text schreiben...


also dann zum thema wieder:
also sollte man aus erfahrung nicht farbstoff hinzufügen wenn man ein andes schutzmittel schon drinne hat?


----------



## mojoxy (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Zum Thema: Ich kenne keinen Farbmittelzusatz, der in jedem System ohne Probleme einsetzbar ist! Manche hatten gute Erfolge mit Lebensmittelfarbe, andere dagegen hatten schon nach wenigen Tagen starke Ablagerungen (und das sieht dann wirklich eklig und schädigend für das System aus).

Wenn es ein Mittelchen geben würde, dass ohne Nebenwirkungen Farbe ins Wasser bringt, dann hättet Ihr das sicher schon mitbekommen. Denn sowas würde sich recht schnell in Foren verbreiten


----------



## naxus (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

ahh ok ich habe jetzt schon einiges mit dem kathalüsator kupfer gehört
hat man wehiger probleme wen mann nur vernickelte kühler nimmt?...
hat jemand vielleich zufällig eine mischung in blau mit der er gute erfahrung gemacht hat?


----------



## Walt (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Ich kenne keinen Farbmittelzusatz, der in jedem System ohne Probleme einsetzbar ist! Manche hatten gute Erfolge mit Lebensmittelfarbe, andere dagegen hatten schon nach wenigen Tagen starke Ablagerungen (und das sieht dann wirklich eklig und schädigend für das System aus).
> 
> Wenn es ein Mittelchen geben würde, dass ohne Nebenwirkungen Farbe ins Wasser bringt, dann hättet Ihr das sicher schon mitbekommen. Denn sowas würde sich recht schnell in Foren verbreiten



Wie ich schon sagte, mit Inno Protekt und dem Mayhems Dye Candy Red hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme. War ca ein halbes Jahr im Einsatz...


----------



## naxus (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

kk dann hole ich mir das mal mit blau ;D


----------



## empty (9. Januar 2011)

G48 und Tinte soll auch nicht ausfallen und wird oft benutzt.


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Obs´schon oft benutzt weiß ich nicht aber G48 und Tinte ist jedenfalls für ein schönes Blau ein grünes Grün und eine sattes Rot OK und alle fallen bei mir im Langzeitversuch schon seit vielen Monaten nicht aus . Blau hatte ich auch schon im Kreislauf - problemlos. 

Voraussetzung ist aber in jedem Fall ein ordentlich gereinigter Kreislauf.


----------



## naxus (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

was ist den dieses g48?...
und wäre es möglich auch unter uv blau leuchten zu lassen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

G48 ist ein Kühlerfrostschutz fürs Auto und nein es ist nicht UV-Aktive

Wenn du was UV aktives willst kauf dir einen UV aktiven Schlauch 
Da gibt es genug Auswahl in verschiedenen Farben die unter UV licht blau leuchten


----------



## VVeisserRabe (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

am besten nimmst du UV aktive blaue Schläuche, da bist du auf der sicheren Seite
bei Plexiglas teilen kannst du blaue LEDs und Beleuchtungsmodule verwenden


----------



## empty (10. Januar 2011)

Soweit ich weiss hält die UV-Aktivität auch nicht allzulange, warum sollte man überhaupt UV aktivität wollen stinknormale farbigi Schläuche tuen es doch auch? Sonst geht mal in die Küche selbst Zwieback ist UV aktiv ... Oder etwad Chinin ins Wasser aber meiner Meinung nach ist das ziemlich sinnlos UV-aktivität


----------



## naxus (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

naja wollte eig. klare schläuche verwenden...
das ist für eine case das ich am machen binn deshalb frage ich ja.
bestellt hatte ich schon kommt warscheinlcih in 2 wochen an...
Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - BlueMotion UV-aktiv 1000ml 
also das hatte ich mit bestellt gehabt (und noch ein paar zusätze aber die sind ja anscheinend *******)
uv aktive ist es ja aber kann ich da auch blaue tinte hinzufügen wenn mir das blau nicht dunkel/kräftig genug ist ?
das ist ja eine fertigmischung kann man die auch mit dest. wasser verdünnen ohne probleme zu bekommen?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Verdünnen mit dest. Wasser geht immer, bei zu wenig wasser gibts probleme


----------



## pArAdRoId (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

Moin,

ich benutze Destilliertes Wasser, Nigrin Frostschutz (wird bläulich) und wenn ich dann noch mehr Farbton brauche, nehm ich ...

DRUCKERFARBE.

Wichtig: Tröpfchenweise, das Zeug färbt wie die Hölle.

Zugegeben, es kann Schläuche verfärben und beim Farbwechsel muss man länger spülen, bis das ganze wieder draussen ist, aber ich habe in 6 Monaten bisher noch keine Flocken oder Kühleinbußen bemerkt.

In nächster Zeit steht mal wieder ein Komplettcheck an, da werd ich die Kühler dann genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.

Ich habe Kupfer, vernickeltes Messing und Plastik im Kreislauf - jedoch kein Alu.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ihr euch mit Zusätzen antut...*

moin,

hätte ne frage, könnte von der arbeit Glysantin bekommen, wäre das im 30/70 Verhältnis mit dest. Wassser zu empfehlen ?
Dachte mir da wir damit Maschinen (Linearmotoren etc.) kühlen müsste das doch was tauchen.

Ansonsten wie sind die erfahrungen mit Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra ?


----------

